# Barney - 14 weeks old!



## Julie

Hi

I've been so busy with our little fellow that I've hardly had a chance to check out whats been happening on here.

Well, a quick update - Barney is getting on really well, our only problem is the biting but he is getting better slowly!

He's such a clever little pup, he's already learnt; sit, down, roll-over, paw and the other one & he's just getting to grips with stay. We've started puppy school to socialise him with other dogs and people and he seems to have a lovely submissive, happy go lucky nature.

Hubby is still not best pleased with me for getting him, but I'm hopeful it will all workout in the end!

Here's some pics of Barney at 14 weeks.

Take care
Julie x


----------



## Mogdog

Barney is gorgeous ... love that colour.


----------



## caradunne

He really is very cute, I expect your children love him to bits.


----------



## sharplesfamily

How can hubbie still not be best pleased when he's as adorable as that?! Such a cutie and beautiful colouring. Won't be long me thinks


----------



## JoJo

Julie 

Dont worry hubbys do come around to the whole cockapoo idea in the end  

Where is Barney from? 

His colouring is very pretty.. dont tell him I called him pretty xx


----------



## Julie

JoJo said:


> Julie
> 
> Dont worry hubbys do come around to the whole cockapoo idea in the end
> 
> Where is Barney from?
> 
> His colouring is very pretty.. dont tell him I called him pretty xx


I hope so Jo, we got Barney from Martinshaw Kennels in Groby, Leicestershire. He's been an absolute star, today he's learning to play dead when I pretend to shoot him! He really is clever.

Just need to get past the biting phase! The kids absolutely love him to bits although my son finds his biting a bit much and Barney seems to home in on him!

Julie x


----------



## DONNA

Hes gorgeous ,i phoned Martin shaw kennels when i was looking but he never got back to me??
He's really got a cheeky face love it!


----------



## PipE

'today he's learning to play dead when I pretend to shoot him!'

Hi,
Barney is gorgeous and sounds very clever!
I saw a Cockapoo doing the play dead thing on YouTube- How do you train them to do it?!
(Kipper has just about mastered 'Sit', 'wait' and occasionally 'lie down' but she doesn't seem to fancy the 'Come' bit!!!!

Pip X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yes how do you teach play dead? I want to teach it so much!


----------



## Blossomgirl

aww lovely...the 4th piccy with your daughter looks just like Blossom . Blossom has on & off days with biting (today was one of those days!). xxx


----------



## embee

Barney is cute, cute, cute and a super colour (my favourite of course). I love his little red bone tag


----------



## Alexis

Hey Barney is so cute, we were looking for that colour but none around at the time, but we wouldn't swap Blue Buddy for the world! Buddy is 14 weeks too and still biting as much as ever and not quite potty trained but we live in hope!

He can sit, lay down, paw and nearly roll over! and he made up cross paws all by himself! His Daddy is starting to warm to him so don't give up!


----------



## Rejess

Just teach him to bring your hubby beer and a paper.... Im sure that will help! Lol


----------



## Rufini

Sooooo cute and fluffy <3


----------



## Sue T

*MartinShaw Kennels & your Cockerpoo*

I hope that you don't mind me contacting you. I have been in touch with MartinShaw kennels as I am looking for a fair haired cockerpoo pup. I just wonder how you found the whole experience such as advice given to you and if your pup ( or adult cockerpoo dog now!) is all you had hoped? 

Look forward to hearing from you.


Kind Regards
Sue (Macclesfield)


----------



## KCsunshine

Cute cute Cute, and a bit more Cute....he is so sweet!


----------



## Janev1000

Barney is super cute! How can your hubby resist those eyes! Just keep showing your hubby the pics of your children with him and I'm sure it won't be long. x


----------



## RuthMill

Lovely boy.. Lola is similar in age.. The biting is the same with us. Barney is very clever though. We have sit, wait, fetch, lie-down, stop (to cross the road), ok (to walk on or take treat or eat food), toilet and no (sometimes). No roll, play dead or paw yet... You are doing so so good! Maybe you should become a trainer


----------



## DB1

He's gorgeous, Dudley will roll on his side when I 'shoot' him, think I found a how to video on you tube, get them to lie then hold a treat near their nose and bring it round over their back, eventually they will have to roll over (but give treats just for turning in the right direction first) then say 'bang' or whatever your command will be when they go on their side, now if Dudley is laying down (but not already on his side) and I point an imaginary gun to his side and say 'bang!' he rolls onto his side - it does look funny, hope this explains it, if I was any good at links I would find the video I copied.
Julie as for your husband mine is similar, there have even been a couple of 'he'll have to go' comments which I have ignored! then my son told me "daddy had Dudley on his lap" which we don't usually allow!!


----------

